# Reggiane Re. 2002



## Elmas (Oct 12, 2017)

Freshly arrived at Vigna di Valle Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 13, 2017)

Brilliant. Great to see another Italian warbird resurrected.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2017)

Good shots!


----------

